# Genesis peptides big july sale



## Genesis Peptides (Jul 24, 2010)

Hi we are Genesis Peptides new board sponsor in the Research Chemical forum, we are offering a huge July sale 25% off all our peptides this month,and we are having a sale on our own formulated and pH buffered ACETIC ACID. Check out our site at www.shoponlinegenesispeptides.net 
 Also, if you need any help with your order please call 866.774.4808 and we will try to answer any questions you might have regarding Peptides and making our priced are the cheapest and our quality the highest


----------



## Arnold (Jul 24, 2010)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*Genesis Peptides* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member


Note: This is an automated message.


----------



## GymBuilder (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome


----------

